#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-04-28
<nick125> Anyone here need 11.04? I have the AMD64 ISOs here: http://downloads.nick125.com/mirror/
<nick125> (the i386 ISOs are downloading..)
#ubuntu-us-nm 2011-04-30
<n0wje> good morning all!
#ubuntu-us-nm 2012-04-28
<brokenpike> Does any one in the abq area put gnu/linux on dinated PC hardware for the low income or general population.
<brokenpike> Does any one in the abq area put gnu/linux on dinated PC hardware for the low income or general population. ?
<brokenpike> In general I am looking to do some pro-GNU/Linux community service work and the NM loco seemed a good place to find some leads.
<brokenpike> I could help with something like the Endorphin_Power_Company_Ubuntu_Install_and_Support.
<brokenpike> #sixgun
<brokenpike> I have been running debian sid for 2 years for fun at home and scientific computing at work  and am rather comfortable with any debian derivative.
